# Freezing Drone Cells for Mites



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

In my home freezer I have had mites still alive in drone comb in the freezer for 16 hours. When the comb was in for 24 no mites were alive.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

AR - that is what I was looking for, will figure on about 36 hours then. Another question will they uncap and pull the dead larvae or will I have to break the caps for them to be pulled.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

I remove the drone comb and while it is still frozen I scuff the cappings with a wire brush to remove the cappings. After the cappings are removed I let the frame thaw and then spray with a garden hose to flush out the pupa. You don't have to get them all, the bees will remove any that are missed.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

AR - now that is the guidance I was looking for and know what to do. 

Many thanks to you.


----------

